# Oil Burners are BACK - BMW Confirms 2.0L and 3.0L Diesel Engine bound for the US



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW has confirmed to Jason Cammisa, editor at Automobile that they will bring a single turbo 2.0 liter diesel to the US market. The 2.0 unit will make 180hp and 280 ft-lbs of torque. If those numbers sound familiar they should, the US is finally getting the "20d" power plant that has been powering the European 320d.

BMW also confirmed a twin turbo 3.0L diesel engine that will be arriving state side with the 2.0. Despite sharing the turbo count and displacement of the current 3.0L oil burner engine, this is an all new engine and the specs are still in the works. Rumors of 225hp and 410 ft-lbs or more of power sounds exciting to me!

The engines will likely find their way into the F30 3 series sedan and wagon first and then into the X1, X3, X5 and 5 series. This is great news for Diesel enthusiasts in the US, I'm excited about this announcement, are you?


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

The 2.0L sounds interesting with the added FE.
But the 3.0L with the 225HP/410 Lb Ft (if true) is a down grade from our current 265 HP/425 Lb Ft so I'd keep my D.
Except the new ones will have 8 speed tranny.

BTW the M-B new 3.0L Diesels now produces 240 HP and 455 Lb Ft so why would BMW downgrade the 3.0L instead?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

tim330i said:


> BMW has confirmed to Jason Cammisa, editor at Automobile that they will bring a single turbo 2.0 liter diesel to the US market. The 2.0 unit will make 180hp and 280 ft-lbs of torque. If those numbers sound familiar they should, the US is finally getting the "20d" power plant that has been powering the European 320d.
> 
> BMW also confirmed a twin turbo 3.0L diesel engine that will be arriving state side with the 2.0. Despite sharing the turbo count and displacement of the current 3.0L oil burner engine, this is an all new engine and the specs are still in the works. Rumors of 225hp and 410 ft-lbs or more of power sounds exciting to me!
> 
> The engines will likely find their way into the F30 3 series sedan and wagon first and then into the X1, X3, X5 and 5 series. This is great news for Diesel enthusiasts in the US, *I'm excited about this announcement, are you?*


Beyond words!!!!
:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:
:banana::banana::banana:
:clap::clap::clap:
:thumbs::thumbs::thumbs:
:roundel::roundel::roundel:

Anxious to hear details/confirmation from BMW


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> The 2.0L sounds interesting with the added FE.
> But the 3.0L with the 225HP/410 Lb Ft (if true) is a down grade from our current 265 HP/425 Lb Ft so I'd keep my D.
> Except the new ones will have 8 speed tranny.
> 
> BTW the M-B new 3.0L Diesels now produces 240 HP and 455 Lb Ft so why would BMW downgrade the 3.0L instead?


I'm pretty sure its the 330d, but am surprised about an "all new engine" since that is a relatively new powerplant.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally its happened,BMW listening to the crowds!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I am very happy to hear that. I now am hoping that it is on an ED model I am getting next year.

Next James May said "It makes my eyes water."


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

F30 330d specs from bmw.com:

258 hp and 413 lb-ft

8 spd auto trans

0 to 100 kmh in 5.6 sec

ECE test cycle Fuel consumption (in l/100 km )

Urban: 6 [39.2 mpUSg]

Extra-urban: 4.3 [54.7 mpUSg]

Combined: 4.9 [48 mpUSg]


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

An F31 330d (sport or M line)...sign me up :thumbup:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm ready for ED 530d.


----------



## axg1040 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is link to the Car and Driver Blog.
http://blog.caranddriver.com/bmw-co...s-3-series-almost-definitely-first-recipient/

May favorite part....
"This 2.0-liter car will replace the 335d, which was good but perhaps a little too burly (265 hp and 425 lb-ft from a 3.0-liter) and thirsty for U.S. diesel buyers; it died off with the E90 generation of 3-series sedans. The twist-happy 335d produced EPA numbers of 23 city and 36 highway; we expect the 2.0-liter to improve upon those numbers by some measure."
-
Really...too burly. It is a sports sedan.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

F30 320d specs from bmw.com:

184 hp and 280 lb-ft in non-SCR form

0 to 100 kmh (in sec) 7.5 manual/7.4 auto

ECE test cycle Fuel consumption (in l/100 km )

Urban: 5.8 manual/5.4 auto [40.6/43.6 mpUSg]

Extra-urban: 3.8 manual/3.9 auto [61.9/60.3 mpUSg]

Combined: 4.5 [52.3 mpUSg]


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I reckon we all shall to a group-buy on new oil-burner.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

axg1040 said:


> Here is link to the Car and Driver Blog.
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/bmw-co...s-3-series-almost-definitely-first-recipient/
> ...


This part doesn't make sense to me:


car and driver said:


> The 2.0-liter diesel 3-series is currently peddled in Europe as the 320d, although *we figure a badge along the lines of 325d or 328d will be adopted here*, if only to head off any impressions of weakness.


The "25d" engine is not currently offerred in the F30/31 anywhere. Naming a 320d as another engine in the BMW lineup does not make sense.



car and driver said:


> Don't be surprised to see this engine shared across BMW's U.S. lineup. *It would make sense in the X3-the better to compete with the GLK250 diesel* headed our way next year...


They really would need to use the "25d" to compete with the GLK250diesel power and performance wise.

Remember that just last month Car and Driver was wrong about the 7 series diesel coming to the US...


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

tim330i said:


> ...BMW also confirmed a *twin turbo 3.0L diesel *engine that will be arriving state side with the 2.0. Despite sharing the turbo count and displacement of the current 3.0L oil burner engine, this is an all new engine and the specs are still in the works. Rumors of 225hp and 410 ft-lbs or more of power sounds exciting to me!...


Remember, "twinpower turbo" does not mean more than one turbo. The power output you posted more closely matches the engine in the F30 and F10 "30d", which is a single, variable nozzle turbo that uses the two feed banks as other "twinpower turbo" engines do.

The BMW N57 "35d" sequential turbo diesel engine used in many applications in Europe (except for F30/31- so far) is >300hp and 465 lb-ft.

Another good thing- the engine in the 330d meets Euro 6 emission standards, and very likely could pass EPA Tier 2 bin 5 standards.

This is awesome news! :thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

axg1040 said:


> Here is link to the Car and Driver Blog.
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/bmw-co...s-3-series-almost-definitely-first-recipient/
> 
> May favorite part....
> ...


Interesting since the power is why I bought my car. Had it made much less then I'd probably gone with one of the other cars I was looking at and cost less money.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

tim330i said:


> ...BMW also confirmed a twin turbo 3.0L diesel engine that will be arriving state side with the 2.0. Despite sharing the turbo count and displacement of the current 3.0L oil burner engine, this is an all new engine and the specs are still in the works. Rumors of *225hp and 410 ft-lbs *or more of power sounds exciting to me!...


screen shot shows that the 6 cyl will be a 255hp engine (no torque number given). 255 hp (international) is equal to the 258 hp (metric)/190kW that BMW lists for the 330d :thumbup:

this is with the SCR system already in place. It should be good to go for the US market!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I suppose the delayed 2013 X5 will have the 3.0 with 8 speed.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

BMW Power said:


> I suppose the delayed 2013 X5 will have the 3.0 with 8 speed.


Thank god we got the older M57 if this is true. I don't want to beta test a new power train for BMW


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

And I see a 320d M Sport in Estoril Blue in my future. Good job BMW


----------



## SLO_AERO (Jul 29, 2011)

F31 diesel in the US??? My 2011 F10 528i may be finding a new home...


----------



## 335D-er (Jul 6, 2012)

This is great news! Especially for the 3-Series wagon. Now if only that comes available in all-wheel drive...


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Glad to learn that BMW d engines are headed stateside. Now BMW just needs to send the M-edition d engines stateside.


----------



## milestogo335d (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm glad they are offering diesel again but these are targeted at the mileage set. I'm sure happy I got the 2011 335d while it lasted since the performance is what I love. I hope to get near 400 HP by the time I'm done with my mods while still returning orignal if not better MPG. The days of high HP engines may be peeking.


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope that hp continues to go up not down. If I'm paying over 50 grand for any vehicle, I want it to be at the top in every performance catergory. That includes HP.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

If the F31 comes in either flavor of diesel (320dt or 330dt) with a manual trans, sign me up! However, no MT = no sale for me (in case BMWUSA is listening!).


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice to hear diesels are coming back... After these new models settle in we can expect to have better resale for our 35d. Hopefully in next 1-2 yrs beyond that resale wouldnt matter much


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

F31 Diesel Touring is my next car (replacing my E46 Touring). Hope they offer the diesel with x drive.


----------



## rbhirsch1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't wait! When will they be available and will they priced competitively to Mercedes E350 Bluetec?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

rbhirsch1 said:


> I can't wait! When will they be available and will they priced competitively to Mercedes E350 Bluetec?


Considering a 3 series is a competitor for a C class then I sure hope these cars are a good bit less than a E350 Bluetec.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

*confirmation from BMW spokesperson*



> UPDATE: BMW spokesman Dave Buchkow has confirmed above report telling AutoGuide that, "the next BMW Advanced Diesel engine that will come to the US is the 2.0-liter 4-cylinder turbo-diesel. Specific timing and model applications will follow."


link


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Numbers are not correct..2.0d 320d currently has 184bhp and the 335d has 265bhp with huge torque both of them...!These are excellent engines, especially the 2.0, very strong and economic.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Fifty_Cent said:


> Numbers are not correct..2.0d 320d currently has 184bhp and the 335d has 265bhp with huge torque both of them...!These are excellent engines, especially the 2.0, very strong and economic.


20d is 135kW, or ~181hp international, ~184hp metric

265hp was the M57 sequential twin turbo diesel with blueperformance for N American market.

N57 twinpower turbo 3liter diesel with single turbo produces 19kW (255hp intl, 258hp metric)


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

good times, maybe I will add a 3

powered by lemings


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Brief interview with BMW today:

*BMW Confirms Plans to Launch New Line of Diesels in U.S.*

By Jonathan Spirahttp://www.thedieseldriver.com/2012/07/bmw-confirms-plans-to-launch-new-line-of-diesels-in-u-s/



> BMW will expand the number of diesel models it offers and introduce two new diesel engines in the U.S. starting in calendar year 2013.
> The Munich-based automaker currently offers one diesel model in the U.S., the BMW X5 xDrive35d. Until the end of 2011, BMW also sold the BMW 335d, which &#8230;


Read the full story »


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Jonathan.

One question that we keep coming back to. The power/torque numbers of the 6 cyl match that of the N57 single "twinpower" turbo 3L, but again in your article it is referred to as a "twin-turbo" engine. Can you clarify if this indeed is the actual twin turbo why the powe/torque is different than the N57 twinturbo found in the 535d, 740d, etc?


dieseldriver article said:


> ...An all-new* twin-turbo*, 3.0-liter I-6 will also be introduced. Specs are similar to the engine that powers the X5 (and powered the previous generation 335d). It is said to develop 255 hp and 413 pound-feet of torque...


Thanks again!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

d geek said:


> Thanks for the link, Jonathan.
> 
> One question that we keep coming back to. The power/torque numbers of the 6 cyl match that of the N57 single "twinpower" turbo 3L, but again in your article it is referred to as a "twin-turbo" engine. Can you clarify if this indeed is the actual twin turbo why the powe/torque is different than the N57 twinturbo found in the 535d, 740d, etc?
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't really know. Very little info available, esp. about the I-6. This was not a formal announcement - in fact it was very informal. I've been talking to BMW all day (off and on)


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

JSpira said:


> I don't really know. Very little info available, esp. about the I-6. This was not a formal announcement - in fact it was very informal. I've been talking to BMW all day (off and on)


Thanks for the quick reply.

Can you confirm "twin turbo" vs. "twinpower turbo"?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

d geek said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Can you confirm "twin turbo" vs. "twinpower turbo"?


No as they might be two different things.

Semi-related, did you notice the "recommended reviews" at the end of the article, though? :angel:


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Read Christian's review of the X3 2.0d -- but I wish he had spent less time on discussing what highway he was on and what it used to be, and more on how the car performed. I am sure that a history compendium of the various autobahns and secondary roads was interesting, just not to me, when I was hoping to find out how the car performed in depth; rather than in a cursory, almost casual, throw-a-way manner. Still even with that less than thorough review, it looks like a great car for economy! We really need that in the line up here.:angel:


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

JSpira said:


> No as they might be two different things.
> 
> Semi-related, did you notice the "recommended reviews" at the end of the article, though? :angel:


Twinpower turbo and twinturbo are certainly two different things. That's why I want to know

Twinpower turbo in BMW parlance is a twin scroll turbo that is one turbine feeding adjacent cylinders so the turbo is not fighting against the pistons not in compression stroke. This is used in both the 320d and 330d.

Twin turbo implies the use of two different (actually identical) turbos. This would be a misnomer for the M57 used in the 335d and X5 xDrive 35d as those were two different size turbos used singularly or together.

I'll check out those reviews. Thanks.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> You two are comparing a 335d to a TDI where as I am comparing a 320d to a TDI. For some reason I am doubting many people feel a 320d is like a Boxster. But I never have been in a Boxster, so I might think it is under powered for my likes. I most certainly don't see any 180hp car that can seat four people as being something that satisfies my power desires for a "fun" car.


No, I'm comparing an E90 335d sport package to a previous generation (2009-2011) Boxster.

PL


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pierre Louis said:


> No, I'm comparing an E90 335d sport package to a previous generation (2009-2011) Boxster.
> 
> PL


I guess you confused me with the TDI Bug part then.


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been waiting for this! But without a manual transmission in the F31 wagon, BMW has lost a sale.


----------



## milestogo335d (Feb 18, 2012)

DennisCooper! said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask what kind of mods you are planning to try and reach 400 bhp? In my mind, you guys in the USA got the 335d and it's rated at 272 bhp here in the UK, assuming it's the same in the US, I've only seen a 'few' modified Diesels here taking that up to around 350 bhp with extensive work. The performance figures are certainly increased, but so also is the fuel consumption - significantly! I think you may struggle to get close to 400 bhp, but there again, you may have very very deep pockets in order to achieve it!
> 
> Cheers, Dennis!


The Rennert tune takes me to 358 HP. I am going with a new downpie / cat delete, performance exhaust, and large intercooler. Also Rennert is oing to do some fine tuning and we're going to put it back on the dyno. Unfortunately everything has been delayed a bit on the downpipe engineering. I hope to have it completed around the end of August. Fuel consumption gets a little better with the tune and potentially even better with the new downpipe.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

milestogo335d said:


> The Rennert tune takes me to 358 HP. I am going with a new downpie / cat delete, performance exhaust, and large intercooler. Also Rennert is oing to do some fine tuning and we're going to put it back on the dyno. Unfortunately everything has been delayed a bit on the downpipe engineering. I hope to have it completed around the end of August. Fuel consumption gets a little better with the tune and potentially even better with the new downpipe.


Will this downpipe be available for sale or is it solely being made for you? How about the larger IC?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

bayoucity said:


> Aaron might have a point here. BMW's N20 produces 240 hp & 255 lb/ft whereas Hyundai's 2.0 produces 274 hp & 269 lb/ft . It's fairly surreal huh? :tsk:


Not to mention with better reliability and on 87 octane gas


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Axel61 said:


> Im glad everyone is happy the VW Diesel is an excellent daily driver but the question i ask to those whom have doubts, true be it BMW is more expensive than VW but, would you rather be driving a BMW DIESEL or a VW Diesel? I had the same enigma down here in Puerto Rico and opted for the 335d!! As far as getting 400 bhp on these monsters I believe it can be done but at WAYYY cost. Im happy with my RENNtech flash and dont plan to add any more hp I think with over 425 Lbs of torque on the wheels is enough for me.


I went from a Jetta Wagon TDI to my BMW Diesel and there is nothing wrong with the VW. Honestly, VW is a leader in TDI technology. Everyone I talk to in Europe say that VAG make the best diesels with BMW/MB right behind them.

The little 2.0TDI is quieter and smoother than my curent M57. Hell, it barely even sounds like a diesel. My M57 is pretty loud at idle.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> Not to mention with better reliability and on 87 octane gas


I did not even realize the turbo "hunday" ran on 87 but I think people misread me. I was looking at the Sonata back in late 2009 and that is when the old body style was still out. I was considering a base non turbocharged 4 cylinder Sonata w/MT but could not find one to test drive in order to decide if I could live with it.



AutoUnion said:


> The little 2.0TDI is quieter and smoother than my curent M57. Hell, it barely even sounds like a diesel. My M57 is pretty loud at idle.


I spent a few hours this morning at the BMW dealership while they adjusted my tailpipes and noticed the X5 diesel is a lot louder than a 335d. It does almost sound like a little diesel pickup truck pulling into the bays. Of course I can't make that a complaint given just how loud my 6.0 PSD truck is.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> I spent a few hours this morning at the BMW dealership while they adjusted my tailpipes and noticed the X5 diesel is a lot louder than a 335d. It does almost sound like a little diesel pickup truck pulling into the bays. Of course I can't make that a complaint given just how loud my 6.0 PSD truck is.


Yeah, even though they put the insulator pad under the hood, there's a lot of open space (to fit a V8 TT), so the sound resonates and sounds like a truck at idle. 3 series doesn't suffer this for some reason


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Yeah, even though they put the insulator pad under the hood, there's a lot of open space (to fit a V8 TT), so the sound resonates and sounds like a truck at idle. 3 series doesn't suffer this for some reason


I don't think the bottom of the engine compartment on the X5d is sealed like the 335d.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

why would they downgrade? hmm. let me see they will charge just as much for the 320d as they did for the 335d keeping the "Diesel" name in the car. More money for BMW.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@AutUnion I did test drive the TDI and loved it but the STEALERSHIP wanted to gauge my eyes out, bastards, so i decided to go to Florida on vacation and one of peeves was to drive the 335d since the ones that did arrive here in PR were sold ASAP!! never could test drive 'em so when I test drove the 335d I WAS SOLD!!! I ordered mines and to this day I DONT regret it!!!!


----------



## 335duff (Jul 30, 2015)

Much as I love the 335d, I don't really see myself buying another vehicle like this, unless it really has something better to offer over the d. I have a 535d loaner right now while I'm having transmission fluid changed and it feels like a boat with a pathetic raspy engine. Can't wait to have my car back. If I didn't have to commute as far as I do I'd be all over a fiesta st, mini cooper, or maybe an s2000. I don't really see many cars being produced currently that I like.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

335duff said:


> Much as I love the 335d, I don't really see myself buying another vehicle like this, unless it really has something better to offer over the d. I have a 535d loaner right now while I'm having transmission fluid changed and it feels like a boat with a pathetic raspy engine. Can't wait to have my car back. If I didn't have to commute as far as I do I'd be all over a fiesta st, mini cooper, or maybe an s2000. I don't really see many cars being produced currently that I like.


Funny, but this is exactly how I feel also. Changing out of the 335d would require me to get both a sports car and a commuter/long distance sedan. Mine has the sports package which reminds me a lot of my previous Carrera 3.2 ('cept for the manual transmission).

BMW may realize that a fuel efficient torquey 3 series is a great thing, but it may be pursuing the hybrid and electric route now for this to work. I am not sure the "digital" experience is for me, though!

PL


----------

